# ora vs. all'ora



## LT_

Ciao!
Ho un dubbio. Sto traducendo un racconto e bisogna rispettare tutta una serie di regole editoriali. Tuttavia non ho trovato indicazioni a questo proposito: credete che nella narrativa sia possibile scrivere *km/h* o sarebbe meglio usare la forma estesa *chilometri all'ora*? Non so se la prima, in questo caso, è accettabile. Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

In narrativa devi scriverlo come si legge, e cioè "chilometri all'ora" così come scriverai all'una e un quarto e non 1h 15'.


----------



## nunu7te

sono d'accordo con ursu-lab, solo volevo segnalarti che in italiano è accettato anche Kilometri, con la kappa.


----------



## Montesacro

nunu7te said:


> sono d'accordo con ursu-lab, solo volevo segnalarti che in italiano è accettato anche Kilometri, con la kappa.



Con la k minuscola, però: kilometri (a meno che la parola non sia all'inizio della frase, ovviamente).

Se parliamo del simbolo dell'unità di misura, allora è sempre km (mai Km con la maiuscola, che è un chiaro e solare indizio di ignoranza).


----------



## nunu7te

la maiuscola era per "evidenziare" l'utilizzo della "k"...le virgolette vanno bene, o sono anch'esse solari?


----------



## Montesacro

eheh, vanno bene, perché no?

Forse il post precedente era un po' pedante, ma è deformazione professionale...


----------



## LT_

Grazie 
Per essere ancora più pedanti: x chilometri *all'ora* o x chilometri *l'ora*?


----------



## infinite sadness

Io ti consiglio "chilometri orari".


----------



## valedar90

Salve a tutti!!

Forse è una domanda stupida, ma si tende sempre a dar per scontato le cose più semplici e quando ti capita di doverle usare i dubbi ti assalgono. 

Semplice domanda: si dice €20 all'ora o €20 l'ora????? e anche €20 al giorno o €20 il giorno (mi sembra un po' improbabile quest opzione, ma chiedo comunque)

Scusate per la stupidità della domanda!!!


Vi ringrazio


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Vale,

Per me si dice:
- 20 euro all'ora
- 20 euro al giorno.

Dovrebbe trattarsi del complemento distributivo.

PS Non ci sono domande stupide!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Valedar. Il Treccani è meno venale di te e L'Aura (ehilà!) e usa come esempio la velocità:
"Come unità di tempo per calcolare la velocità media (in questo caso, l’ora ha il valore esatto di 60 minuti primi): _tenere la media di 35 km all’o_.; _correre_, _andare a 100 all’o_.; _una vettura che può fare i 220 all’o_.; _superare i 130 all’o_., ecc. (nell’uso corrente, spesso *all’ora* è sottinteso: _andare_, _correre a 120_; _tenere la media dei 70_, ecc.)".


----------



## Youngfun

Nel parlato, spesso si sentono le forme senza la preposizione "a", tipo chilometri l'ora, venti euro l'ora. Quindi sono da considerarsi scorrette?


----------



## Sempervirens

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Vale,
> 
> Per me si dice:
> - 20 euro all'ora
> - 20 euro al giorno.
> 
> Dovrebbe trattarsi del complemento distributivo.
> 
> PS Non ci sono domande stupide!



Scusa, Angel.Aura, visto che hai fatto notare il sito, mi sembri la persona giusta per chiederti un parere sul significato di questa frase, tratta appunto dal sito:

*Luca guida 80 km su 100 (compl. distributivo);   

*
Luca percorre (alla guida di ...) ottanta chilometri su cento. Forse è questa l'interpretazione giusta? 

Grazie!


----------



## Youngfun

A me quella frase fa pensare a un viaggio di 100 km in macchina, di cui Luca guida per 80 km, poi un'altra persona guiderà per i restanti 20.


----------



## Necsus

Youngfun said:


> Nel parlato, spesso si sentono le forme senza la preposizione "a", tipo chilometri l'ora, venti euro l'ora. Quindi sono da considerarsi scorrette?


Sembra di no, perché [Serianni IV,20]: "In alcuni costrutti l'articolo ha valore distributivo : [...] «con provisione di mille zecchini _l'anno_» (Della Valle); «se il grano fosse comunemente venduto trentaré lire _il moggio_» (Manzoni,_ I Promessi Sposi_, XII 9).
Di avviso simile il linguista Massimo Arcangeli, che specifica: "In costrutti di questo tipo si può usare indifferentemente l’articolo o la preposizione articolata con _anno_ e _ora_, mentre con _mese_ e _giorno_ è preferibile l’uso della preposizione: _5 euro al giorno_, _200 euro al mese"_.


Sempervirens said:


> *Luca guida 80 km su 100 (compl. distributivo);
> *Luca percorre (alla guida di ...) ottanta chilometri su cento. Forse è questa l'interpretazione giusta?


Sì, anche la preposizione _su _può avere "valore distributivo (in particolare nelle indicazioni di rapporti, numerici, percentuali, ecc.)". [Serianni VIII,104]


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao  Necsus!  Bene! Una conferma in più non fa mai male.


----------



## Youngfun

E per me il primo è complemento di velocità, il secondo complemento di frazione.


----------



## chipulukusu

Parlando di velocità non è pertinente, ma parlando di compensi a me capita di dire "prendo 150 euro _per_ giorno" o "prendo 20 euro _per _ora". E' da considerare scorretto o di uso regionale? Mi viene anche il dubbio che possa essere un'abitudine presa dall'inglese...
Grazie e ciao.


----------



## Necsus

Mah, di primo acchito ti direi che non mi sembra corretto, però riflettendoci... Anche _per _può avere valore distributivo (in fila per tre; l'uno per cento; due per due), quindi perché non dovrebbe esserlo? Forse è meno usato, questo sì, ma del resto non si dice anche 'vivere giorno per giorno'?


----------



## francisgranada

chipulukusu said:


> ... Parlando di velocità non è pertinente ...


Solo per essere sicuro: non si usa (o poco) oppure è addirittura scorretto dire _100 km per ora?_


----------



## chipulukusu

Non credo che si usi, ed è per quello che l'avevo escluso nel mio post precedente. Non saprei però dirti se c'è una regola e quale a questo proposito, forse Necsus?

Posso solo dirti che trovo molto innaturale dire "100 km _per_ ora"


----------



## Sempervirens

chipulukusu said:


> Parlando di velocità non è pertinente, ma parlando di compensi a me capita di dire "prendo 150 euro _per_ giorno" o "prendo 20 euro _per _ora". E' da considerare scorretto o di uso regionale? Mi viene anche il dubbio che possa essere un'abitudine presa dall'inglese...
> Grazie e ciao.



Ciao! Più che scorretto direi ambiguo. Riferendomi al tuo " Prendo 20 euro per ora", Frase che potrebbe essere benissimo continuata con " Ma dopo il tirocinio ne prenderò 30".

Ma a voler fare i pignoli ci si accorge che pure nell'insospettata e integerrima " Prendo 20 euro all'ora"  potrebbe essere malinteso il complemento indiretto _all'ora_ con l'avverbio _allora_.


----------

